# Phone capable of using lake map gps card



## huffduf41 (May 31, 2006)

I know there are some pretty fancy phones on the market now that can do all sorts of crazy things -iphones etc. Does anyone know of a phone that can be used like a handheld gps unit (and will allow me to view lake maps store way points)

Thanks


----------



## Frogman (Aug 15, 2007)

Go to this site. Looks like the iPhone does what you're looking for.

http://www.navionics.com/Mobile.asp

Frogman


----------

